# balls



## themccannman (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help, that makes a lot ofsense that I should go for smaller stuff first specifically 180's and gettign bigger air, the funny thing is that I can get plenty of air for a 360 but i'm always worried that if I do a spin I'll over rotate and land on my edge and facveplantsd are genereally not very enjoyable.


----------



## themccannman (May 11, 2011)

whoops double post


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

themccannman said:


> Thanks for the help, that makes a lot ofsense that I should go for smaller stuff first specifically 180's and gettign bigger air, the funny thing is that I can get plenty of air for a 360 but i'm always worried that if I do a spin I'll over rotate and land on my edge and facveplantsd are genereally not very enjoyable.


Or the dreaded under-rotation. Nothing quite like a 270 to scorpion.


----------



## themccannman (May 11, 2011)

david_z said:


> Or the dreaded under-rotation. Nothing quite like a 270 to scorpion.


ah yes, similar to the FS boardslide into buttslide.


----------

